# Anyone hear of a dog getting a hard lump from a shot?



## Sloth

I brought my dog in for her vaccines about a week ago. She got rabies and DHLAAP (or something like that). 

A week later, I find a rather large, firm lump right by her shoulder blades. It's slightly moveable if I prod it, but I don't want to mess with it too much.

Since I discovered it two days ago, it hasn't changed in size.

I called the vet, and she said it's most likely from her shots (?). If it doesn't go away, I should bring her in. 

But...has anyone heard of this before? 

I remember Belle also getting a lump in about the same area back in June, around the same time I brought her in for her Lymes disease vaccine. But the lump then was MUCH smaller, and it had already shrunk the next day.


----------



## MaddiesMom

The same thing happened to Maddie last year after her shots. 

The big lump showed up a few days later. We were in the car and I felt this "huge" lump where she got her shots. It was 7 at night on a Sunday. I am freaking out - she has cancer or something! I crying thinking she's going to die - I know over-dramatic. 

My husband tells me to calm down we'll call the vet in the morning - he thought it might be the shots she got - not me though. 

I called the vet first thing in the morning and explain the lump. He's all calm and said it's a reaction to the shots and it will go down in a few days and next year we will do something different when it's shot time again. 

Well, shot time is next month and we will see what the vet does differently so we do not get the huge lump again. I don't know if that means spacing out the shots - not get them all on the same day or what. At least I know she's not dying of cancer!


----------



## Rottieluv

The same thing happend to Porter a few months ago. We got the lump drained and now its just the sac thats left. And we're going to have to get that cut out soon.


----------



## Keechak

my neighbors golden retreiver puppy got that lump a week after her shots and it slowly went away on it's own over the course of a month


----------



## MoosMom

Ive seen that happen in lots of dogs that I have groomed who had shots before coming to see me. They usually go away on their own. As long as its not changing shape or texure you will probably be ok.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

Yep, happened to Stella, too. I took her to the vet because it was bothering her, as well. The vet gave her something...don't remember what? She was better almost immediately! Now they vet knows that she may have shot reactions and is more cautious.


----------



## RubyLove

Keechak said:


> my neighbors golden retreiver puppy got that lump a week after her shots and it slowly went away on it's own over the course of a month


Same with Ruby, the lump came up about 4-5 days after she got the rabies shot and it slowly went down over about a month. It didn't hurt or bother her at all.


----------



## Dog_Shrink

Lumps at injection sites after shots are not uncommon... as you can see from all the others that have chimed in with their experiences. What I can offer is that soaking it with warm compresses 2-3 times a day for 15-20 minutes will help break up the cyst. Rub it gently after and during each compress treatment to help break up the (usually) encapsulated vaccine. Like another poster said... watch for rapid changes in size, and texture of the skin around the cyst, or if your dog has loss of appatite, fever or lethargy. Usually these things are not a HUGE reason for concern but if you don't start seeing some positive effects after a week of soaking it with warm compresses I would absolutely consider having it drained THEN make sure youa sk your vet if your dog might need re-vaccinated (unlikely) because what these spots generally are, is the body's reaction to a foreign invader... encapsulate and conquer if you will. It's just your dog's body doing what it was designed to do. 

Good luck! Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## NRB

My pup also got a lump from the rabies vacc, went away on it's on, I did freak thought, lol. neither of my 2 former dogs got reactions like that.


----------



## TINK3Rb3ll

I have the same lump with 2 of my dogs. It’s been 4days since I gave them the shot. What should I do? Do you guys think I should wait it out? One won’t eat and drinks tons of water the other acts like nothing happened. Freaking out!!!


----------



## DaySleepers

This post is twelve years old and none of the members participating are active here anymore, so I'm closing it to further replies. My advice is to ring your vet and ask them if what you're seeing is normal. They know your dogs best and have the training and experience to give you the best answer. You can start your own thread, but as it's not allowed to give medical advice on this forum for issues that haven't been diagnosed by a vet, calling them is still your best first step.


----------

